# Ищу ноты современной музыки



## jazzer (18 Окт 2010)

Уважаемые коллеги,

Есть ли у кого-нибудь из вас ноты таких произведений как:
E. Jokkinen "Alone" ("Allein")
J. Ganzer "Silhouetten"; "Meccanico"; "Passacaglia"
B. Dowlasz "Postscriptum"
L. De Pablo "Tango"
J. Tiensuu "Fantango"
или др. произведения из этого репертуара...

Буду рад любым отзывам! 
Заранее спасибо!

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## beckford (18 Окт 2010)

сам давно ищу E. Jokkinen "Alone", если у кого то есть, вышлите пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## DrVan`OK (18 Окт 2010)

Также буду благодарен за любое из вышесказанных произведений
[email protected]


----------



## Volodimir.Balyk (19 Окт 2010)

Kollegi, ja postarajusj segodnja pozdno vecerom otskanirovatj nekotorije ot etih partitur (not), ibo smotrju cto nikto nje reagirujet, takze polju ih i redaktoram sajta, tobi oni vystavili noty v rubriku Notnyj arhiv, beda v tom to oni ne aktualizirujut etu stranicu. Je vyslal v svoje vrjema soinjenija Makkonena, kot. tak i "ne uvideli svet".


----------



## jazzer (19 Окт 2010)

Spasibo za otziv Vladimir! No, chto Vi imeete v vidu "ne aktualizirujut etu stranicu"?


----------



## Volodimir.Balyk (20 Окт 2010)

В результате, нашел у себя только J. Ganzer "Passacaglia", B. Dowlasz "Postscriptum" и добавил соч. J. Ganzer "Perpetuum, Fuge und Coda". Высылаю. По поводу актуализации. Мне показалось, что количество нот в "Нотном архиве" не увеличивается. Хотя я могу и ошибаться, т.к. не "качаю" ноты из архива. А работы по "переводу" нот в формат pdf. достаточно и , конечно, ребята потрудились, когда выставили такой объем литературы для "повсеместного пользования". Других нот у себя не нашел. Беда всех педагогов. Ноты с годами "растворяются" между коллегами и учениками.


----------



## pers5553 (21 Окт 2010)

вышлите и мне пожалуйста нотки! [email protected]


----------



## luks-88 (26 Окт 2010)

А что ноты здесь не выставляют? Или надо новую темку открыть? Так же и для инструментальных минусов?
Спасибо!


----------



## slavashtef (26 Окт 2010)

Добрый день. Если можно и мне пожалуйста вышлите эти ноты... Огромная благодарность! e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Accordeon Man (27 Окт 2010)

А у кого нить есть ноты Сонаты №1 Г.Банщикова)


----------



## serg3110 (28 Окт 2010)

у меня есть. надо сканировать.


----------



## Accordeon Man (28 Окт 2010)

Буду очень рад,если вы отсканируете и вышлите!
[email protected]


----------



## janme (29 Апр 2013)

____


----------



## Ksenia (22 Мар 2015)

Кажется, это список произведений на конкурс в Клингентале))
Если кому-то что-то нужно больше - пишете) многое имеется) [email protected]


----------



## danil44807 (9 Мар 2018)

Ksenia писал:


> Кажется, это список произведений на конкурс в Клингентале))
> Если кому-то что-то нужно больше - пишете) многое имеется) [email protected]


Здравствуйте. Если можете, отправьте пожалуйста все, что имеется на [email protected]


----------

